# Goat



## joshs (May 27, 2009)

I was woundering if anyone has cooked a goat and how it tasted. The lamb section is the closet thing I couold find so i posted it here.


----------



## alblancher (May 27, 2009)

It is strictly my opinion but there is nothing that can be done to make a goat edible.  Had it a couple of times BBQed and will never try it again.  But it is just my opinion.  If your thinking it tastes like lamb, guess again.  I rate it just above nutria.

Al


----------



## joshs (May 27, 2009)

OH. I had no idea what it taste like or what to expect. I have had people tell me its meat is close to deer meat.


----------



## grothe (May 27, 2009)

Here's a couple of posts for ya to check out...hope they help

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...93&postcount=2

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...23&postcount=5


----------



## rivet (May 27, 2009)

If you do not like lamb, or the taste of venison, you are not going to like goat. 

However, if you do, Goat is one of the best meats in the world to barbecue and cook over wood. It is delicious and takes to mesquite and hickory like they were made for eachother. Goat is hard to find, but if you can get it you are good to go. Around here there are enough farmers who raise them for sale.

A goat hind-quarter will feed 4. Goats are rangy little things and the front quarters dont have much meat on them. They'll feed two.

A summer treat at the Rivet's is "cabrito asado" fresh guacamole, garden tomato salsa, hot tortillas and frosty-cold beers!

I have a half-goat in the deep-freeze right now and soon enough will be providing Q-VUE of what I am talking about. Good luck to you and goat!


----------



## mgwerks (May 28, 2009)

With respect to alblancher, maybe it was the age of the goat or the ones cooking it that got you down.  Down here, we mostly cook cabrito (young goat), as it is far more tender.  After they get about 6 months old, it starts to get less so.

Smoked cabrito has a taste somewhere between lamb and a smoked turkey leg.  It is not very gamy tasting at all, since you are using young goats.  The older they get, the stronger the taste.  In my experience, at a good Texas BBQ, if there's cabrito available, I won't eat much of the other meats.


----------



## alblancher (May 28, 2009)

Hi MGwerks,

Respects appreciated but not required. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I guess if you get them before sexual maturity they have a different flavor.  I do know that Goat is the primary source of protein in a very large part of the world.  I even had it in a good Lebanese restaurant and wasn't impressed.  There again I'm not keen on venison either.  Probably just spoiled by the other stuff I grew up with.


----------



## waysideranch (May 28, 2009)

Swing over here we'll load you one up.  My daughters are goat punchers.


----------



## alblancher (May 28, 2009)

Those poor ugly little beasts have enough going against them all ready.  Why do your daughters just make it worse?  Punching goats, now I've heard everything.


----------



## phreak (May 28, 2009)

no pics...never happened!


----------



## jimr (May 28, 2009)

Back in the "day" my brother-in-law went through his "barter" phase.  He had three coon hound, which was one too many. He encountered a fella that wanted to trade the dog for a shetland pony.  The deal was closed.  Well my sister didn't like the fact that the pony had a nasty streak in him and would bite damn near on command.  This forced him to go on the "barter trail" again.  Well a friend of his had an "older goat" that he was trying to get rid of so they traded even up.  After the goat was brought home he was allowed to "free range".  If you know goats, they have to have a lofty perch to check out what they can damage next.  This goats perch was my brother-in-laws new Dodge 4x4.  Needless to say this did not sit well with him or the "Missuss".  After some deliberation he decided to butcher the goat.  When asked what he was going to do with the end result, he said goat steak is supposed to be pretty good...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Well we all know how that turned out.Not wanting to be wasteful, he decided to take the remains and make "goat baloney", to which he was told "you can't make a silk purse out of a sows ear"!!  The baloney was made and an attempt to eat it followed.  Guess who was the recipient of that fine cuisine???  The remaining two hound.  That's a long way to go for dog food!!!!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (May 28, 2009)

I had Curried Goat at a Caribbean joint here in Omaha. It was really tender and reminded me of lamb. I would eat it again.

Dave


----------



## curious aardvark (Jun 3, 2009)

bizarre fact but goat is the most widely eaten red meat in the world. 
Also one of the hardest to get hold of in england lol

Never tried it - but I'd like to :-)


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 3, 2009)

It means they raise goats to show at 4H club.  LOL.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 3, 2009)

You don't eat older goats.  They are usually eaten between 40-100 lbs.  The ethnic groups very in their preference of weight.  A 40 lbs. goat can be 3 months old and a 100 lber could be 4 months old.  You don't eat just any kind of goat.  Get a BOER goat.  They are meat goats.


----------

